# Nicolai Helius AC - Aufbau



## Straight_One (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

nachdem ich jetzt eine ganze Weile recht wenig gefahren bin und diese tolle Hobby so sträflich vernachlässigt habe, soll es nun mit neuem Elan und natürlich einem neuen Bike wieder losgehen.

Kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin etwa 1,92m (Schritthöhe 94cm) groß und plane das Bike hauptsächliche für ausgedehnte Touren vom CC bis AC Bereich einzusetzen. Dies umfasst für mich auch mal nen kurzen Sprint über asphaltierte Straßen, aber natürlich auch schöne Trails inkl. Aufstieg und Abfahrt. Sollte also gleichermaßen auf geraden Strecken, als auch bergauf und bergab gut rennen.

Nach einiger Recherche in diesem tollen Forum dachte ich dabei an das Nicolai Helius AC. Neben einigen ziemlich festen Eckpunkten wie SRAM 10-fach, Hammerschmidt und Magura Louise, gibt es da dennoch ein paar Teile bei denen ich unschlüssig bin und gerne eure Meinung wüsste, bevorzugt mit Begründung. 

1. Die Gabel
Gedacht habe ich hierbei an folgende Optionen. 
- Fox Racing Shox 32 TALAS 110-150 FIT RLC
- Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position *neu* im Rennen
- Rock Shox Reba RLT Ti Air U-Turn *ausgeschieden* wegen zu geringem Federweg 
- Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn *ausgeschieden* wegen zu hohem Gewicht
Hierzu sei noch gesagt, dass mein Gewicht zur zeit bei 85kg liegt. 

2. Der Dämpfer
Gedacht hatte ich bisher an den Rock Shox RT3, wüsste aber dennoch gerne ob der Monarch Plus hier eventuell besser geeignet ist.

3. Die Laufräder
Hierbei geht es insbesondere um die Naben und die Achssysteme. Grundsätzlich stehen folgende Naben im Raum
- DT Swiss 240s
- Hope Pro 2
Beides sind in meinen Augen sehr schöne Naben, die für meinen geplanten Einsatz sicher geeignet wären, aber welche liegt eurer Meinung nach an der Spitze?
Außerdem fällt mir die Wahl bzgl. der Montagesysteme schwer. Steckachse - Ja oder Nein und wenn ja....welche. Grundsätzlich lässt sich das Nicolai ja mit einer Aufnahme für 135x12 oder 150x12 bestellen. Wie genau sieht es hier mit den beiden größen im Vergleich aus? *geklärt* da es keine 150x12 Option gibt. 
Bei der Vorderachse ist man da ja eh an die Entscheidungen der Hersteller gebunden: Reba > 9mm, Lyrik > 20mm, Talas > 15mm

4. Rahmnegröße
Letztes Thema wäre die Rahmengröße. Hat jemand ähnlicher Statur vllt. ein Helius AC? Bin unschlüssig ob L oder doch eher XL.

5. Antriebssystem - *neu*
Wird jetzt wohl doch nochmal nen Thema.  Geplant war ja eigentlich ne Hammerschmidt in Kombination mit SRAM x.9 10-fach, aber die grob 1kg mehr sind natürlich nicht wenig. Jetzt hab ich schon einige Thread gewälzt und Händler Seiten besucht doch die Wahl zwischen X.9, X.0, XTR oder doch nur XT ist ja doch recht schwer. Bin eigentlich bisher immer XT gefahren und hab mit SRAM null Erfahrung, aber was bildet hier den idealen Ausgleich zwischen Tour und Trail



Fragen über Fragen. Ich bin jedem dankbar, der was produktives zu dem Thema beizutragen hat. Vielen Dank.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

nehm ne Kettenschaltung und keine HS!

Begründung: zu schwer für das Rad das Du planst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Februar 2011)

Helius AC -> 140-150mm

Lyrik = 160mm
Reba = 120mm

Weder die Reba noch die Lyrik passen, wenn Rock Shox dann die Sektor oder Revelation, beide gibt es übrigens wahlweise mit 9mm, 15mm oder 20mm.



> 135x12 oder 150x12 bestellen


150mm gibt es beim AC nicht. Entweder 135x12 (Steckachse) oder 135x10mm (Schnellspanner). Da du noch die freie Wahl hast, nimm für hinten 12mm Steckachse und vorne 15mm oder 20mm, je nachdem was Dir zusagt. Steckachse ist steifer und angnehm in der Handhabung.


----------



## LeichteGranate (4. Februar 2011)

Hi Straight One....

Zur Gabel:
Die Lyrik kannst du nicht verwenden, weil sie  zu lang ist und du im Schadensfall keinen Garantieanspruch hättest.
Ob eine Reba, 32er Talas oder ne Revelation die richtige Gabel für dich ist musst du eigentlich selbst wissen!
Mit einer 150mm Gabel ist das AC ein verspieltes, wendiges Trailbike, mit dem man sehr gut klettern und lange Touren fahren kann.

Zum Dämpfer:
Der RT3 ist ein vernünftiger Dämpfer, mit dem man nichts falsch macht.
Der Monarch Plus wird wahrscheinlich mehr leisten können, ist aber noch kaum verfügbar.

Zum Rest:
Beide Naben sind klasse und halten ne Menge aus. Meiner Meinung nach haben die Pro II aber das bessere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Die Hinterbauten aller Heliusmodelle haben 135mm Breite. Bei deinem Gewicht empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall eine Steckachse, mit Maxle auch leicht zu (de)montieren.
Gabel: 20mm Steckachse
Rahmengröße: XL

MfG Moritz


----------



## pillehille (5. Februar 2011)

hi,
also das AC geht ja von 120-150mm Federweg, je nach Dämpferposition, demnach könntest du alle Gabeln nehmen, wobei ich eher auf mehr Federweg gehen würde...
Ich denke eine Revelation würde gut zu diesem Bike passen, die Lyrik wird in einem "Tourenbike" ja eh nicht voll gefordert und wiegt dabei noch einiges mehr

so nebenbei: 
die Vorstellung von einer Reba in Kombination mit der Hammerschmidt wäre vllt auch etwas überdimensioniert oder??
in einem 150mm Bike OK aber nicht bei 120... (meiner Meinung)

Bei den Bremsen könntest du auch in der SRAM Familie bleiben und dir eine Elixier einbauen


----------



## Dr.Dosenbike (5. Februar 2011)

Eine Frage - bitte nicht schlagen!  
Das interessiert mich wirklich.
Warum wählst Du für den Einsatzzweck ein Helius AC? 
Ich frage, weil ich für denselben Einsatzzweck gerade ein RC aufbaue.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2011)

pillehille schrieb:


> hi,
> also das AC geht ja von 120-150mm Federweg, je nach Dämpferposition, demnach könntest du alle Gabeln nehmen



Auch wenn sich der Federweg hinten reduzieren lässt, ist das AC trotzdem auf 140-150 Gabeln ausgelegt. Mit einer 120mm versaut man sich die Geometrie. Der Lenkwinkel wird sehr steil und vor allem kommt das Tretlager viel zu tief, das macht imho dauerhaft keinen Spaß.
Wenn es denn eine 120mm Gabel sein soll, dann doch besser gleich ein RC oder CC.


----------



## Straight_One (5. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal an die engagierten Mitglieder hier im Forum, schneller gehts nun wirklich nicht. 

@guru39
Das mit der Hammerschmidt hatte ich auch immer wieder hin und her überlegt. Ist halt einfach so, dass ich die Technik super interessant finde und auch das die Umwerfer-Montage am Sattelrohr entfällt ist halt ne tolle Sache. Natürlich reden wir hier von grob 1kg mehr an Gewicht, war aber bisher der Meinung, das die bei meinen 85kg zzgl. Camelbak eher geringe Bedeutung haben. Aber ich lass mich hier gerne eines besseren belehren. Habe das Antriebssystem mal mit aufgenommen und würde mich interessieren was du/ihr mir als Alternative empfehlt.

@dreamdeep
Hab die Reba und die Lyrik jetzt mal aus meiner Planung geworfen. Die Revelation muss ich übersehen haben, hatte dazu immer nur Modelle gesehen mit festem Federweg und mir war/ist schon wichtig die Gabel mal herabzusetzen.
Bleiben also noch die "Fox Racing Shox 32 TALAS 110-150 FIT RLC" und die "Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position". Die Eigenschaften lesen sich ja recht gleich aber kann wer was zu der Praxis sagen. Ist die Fox den fast doppelten Preis wert oder eher nicht?
Gewicht ist ja bei beiden sehr gleich, als Achse würde ich mich jetzt auf die 15mm festlegen, die auch bei beiden verfügbar ist und laut Hersteller sind beide für CC und Trails gedacht. Wenn die Fox wirklich besser ist aus eindeutigen Gründen wäre mir die auch den "Aufpreis" wert. Hab auch nen gutes Angebot in nem US Shop gefunden welches sich trotz Zoll, Steuern und Versand noch rechnen würde (ca. 850).

@Moritz
Wegen dem Dämpfer werd ich mal sehen, der Preis Unterschied liegt ja nur bei 100-150. Wenn ich eine Monarch Plus zu nem guten Preis finde, werd ich wohl die nehmen.
Naben würden mir die Pro 2 auch grundsätzlich wegen der Farbauswahl besser gefallen, hab aber halt langjährige und sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den alten DT240 gemacht. Wird dann wohl eher ne spontane Entscheidung werden. Als Felgen dachte ich bisher an die XR400 oder hast du hier nen besseren Vorschlag?
Gibts nen Grund für deine Größen-Empfehlung? Persönliche Erfahrung, mein geplanter Einsatzzweck oder schlicht meine Größe?

@pillehille
Reba und Hammerschmidt wären wohl wirklich zwei Gegensätze. 
Bei der Bremse bin ich generell noch am überlegen, ob es nicht erst was einfaches wird um die Zeit bis zur Magura MT8 zu überbrücken. Denn die MT8 verspricht ja schon so einiges und jetzt nur 3 Monate vorher großartig in was anderes zu investieren ohne wenigstens mal auf ein paar Erfahrungen und Tests der MT8 zu warten, wäre vllt. übereilt.

@Dr.Dosenbike
Also ich hatte eigentlich auch die ganze Zeit vor mir ein CC aufzubauen mit dem geplanten Einsatzzweck. Aber nach einigen Threads hier und vielen weiteren Seiten kam mir dann das AC als genau der Kompromiss vor den ich gesucht habe um sowohl nen gutes Tempo im CC Bereich zu fahren
als auch richtig Spaß auf Trails zu haben.
Grundsätzlich geht es ja eher um zwar merkliche aber doch eher feine Unterschiede zwischen dem CC und dem AC. 
Der etwas "entspanntere" Lenkwinkel, das mehr an Federweg und das wissen auch auf Touren nicht abzuschlagen überzeugen mich zur Zeit vom AC. Beim RC kommt natürlich noch ein deutlicher Gewichtsunterschied dazu und sollte ein Leichtbau dein Ziel sein, dann bist du da sicher auch gut beraten. Bei meinem Eigengewicht fällt das jedoch deutlich weniger ins Gewicht, als vllt. bei anderen. Ich denke es geht hier wirklich eher um die Balance zwischen CC und AM. Fährst du deutlich mehr Strecke und auch Straße dann wohl eher das CC bzw. RC und wenn du mehr im Wald die Trails runter knallst dann das AM und wenn du die dann aber auch noch hochfahren willst und doch mal ne Tour machst dann das AC. So hat sich das für mich zumindest herauskristalisiert. Aber dazu sollte vllt. doch noch einer der Kenner was sagen.

Puh geschafft.  War ja doch auf einiges zu antworten. Hoffe weiterhin auf rege Beteiligung.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (5. Februar 2011)

Ich plane, mein AC ähnlich wie Straight_One aufzubauen, und auch ähnlich einzusetzen. Für den angedachten Einsatzzweck erscheint mir das AC als perfekt.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Februar 2011)

Straight_One schrieb:


> Bleiben also noch die "Fox Racing Shox 32 TALAS 110-150 FIT RLC" und die "Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position". Die Eigenschaften lesen sich ja recht gleich aber kann wer was zu der Praxis sagen. Ist die Fox den fast doppelten Preis wert oder eher nicht?



Die Fox ist meiner Meinung nach den Mehrpreis wert. Die Verarbeitung der Fox Gabeln ist einfach deutlich hochwertiger. 
Alle RS Gabeln die ich in der letzten Zeit in der Hand hatte, hatten eine unsaubere, fleckige oder streifige Beschichtung, dagegen ist die goldene Kashima Beschichtung einfach traumhaft.
Die Beschichtung der Castings ist perfekt und die Aufnahmen für die Steckachse sauber gefräst. Bei den RS Gabeln ist die Aufnahme überlackiert bzw. beschichtet, wenn die nicht schon von alleine abblättert darf man die dann mit dem Cutter abschaben usw.

Nicht dass ich jetzt von der Revelation abrate, habe selbst erst beim Bike meiner Freundin die RLT verbaut. Und wenn ich mir jetzt ein AC aufbauen würde und ein knappes Budget hätte, würde ich auch eine Revelation verbauen. Aber man bekommt halt das, für was man bezahlt. Wenn Dir das Geld nicht weh tut, hast Du mit der Fox die hochwertigere Gabel. Nicht zuletzt macht die Fox optisch zusammen mit dem N Rahmen einiges her.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meiner 36, das verdeutlicht vielleicht was ich meine, sowas sucht man bei RS vergebens:


----------



## codit (5. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep hatr schon recht. Fox ist von Verarbeitung her echt gut. Bisher
hab ich gedacht, das waer das Optimum. Nach dem Aufbau des RC meiner Frau
ist bei mir aber Magura bzgl. Verarbeitungsqualität aber ganz stark im Rennen
(Bilder in Kuerze im RC Thread)-.
Wenn das Fahrverhalten dann auch mithaelt - da haben wir leider noch keine
Erfahrungen.

codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwatten (6. Februar 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
da ich mir geade ein AC aufbaue meine subjektiven Entscheidungen zu Gabel und sonstigem.
Als Gabel waren bei mir Fox, Revelation und DtSwix EXM im Rennen. Eingebaut wird jetzt die Revelation. Ich Bewegungslegastheniker werde den Unterschied zu einer Fox wahrscheinlich nicht merken, da ist mir die Fox zu teuer. Nach meinen letzten Erfahrungen mit der Service-Qualität bei Marzocchi Gabeln, wollte ich ausserdem einen zuverlässigen Händler vorort haben, den habe ich mich RockShox. Deswegen ist die Bremsenwahl auch auf Avid Elixir R gefallen.
Die Revelation gibt es in diverse Ausführungen aber nicht in schwarz. Da solltest Du Dich vorher schlau mache. Eine Gabel kann ja von mir aus jede Farbe haben, hauptsache sie ist schwarz.
Du solltest Dir vielleicht noch ein paar Gedanken über die Laufräder machen. Ich habe mich für Tubeless Felgen (ZTR Flow) mit Acros Naben vorne entschieden (hinten Rohloff).
Wie geasgt, für mich passt es so, Schwatten


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. Februar 2011)

Für welche Revelation hast du dich entschieden? Ich schwanke zwischen der RLT und der RLT Ti Dual Position. Die Gabel muss schwarz sein und ich hätte schon gerne die BlackBox Motion Control. Auf die Absenkung kann ich verzichten, nutze die auch jetzt so gut wie nie.
Für die RLT spricht der Preis und vor allem das Gewicht...


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

Die RLT gibt es ja nur in 9mm Ausführung, wäre für mich ein KO Kriterium. Wenn es schwarz sein soll, bleibt also nur die RLT Ti Dual Position. Wenn Du die Absenkung nicht brauchst, bau sie doch einfach auf Dual Air um. Ist kein Hexenwerk und die Teile sind auch nicht besonders teuer. Alternativ dann halt die World Cup, die gibt es ja auch in schwarz.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (6. Februar 2011)

Die WC gibt es doch nur mit nem tapered Schaft, oder irre ich mich da?
Umbauen wäre auch noch eine Lösung.  Entweder die BB Motion Control nachrüsten oder auf Dual Air umbauen.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Februar 2011)

Mr_Vercetti schrieb:


> Die WC gibt es doch nur mit nem tapered Schaft


Yep.


----------



## Schwatten (7. Februar 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben: Wenn es schwarz sein soll, bleibt nur die RLT Ti Dual Position. Wenn die Absenkung Ärger macht, kann man immer noch umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -psyc- (14. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Aufbau-Dokumentation, eine gute Idee, bei der ich gerne mitmache. 
"Ich": Mountainbiker seit es Mountainbikes gibt, 176 cm, 77 kg. Am liebsten mag ich knifflige Singletrails, jährlich eine Transalp ist meistens auch drin. Sprünge, Drops oder Bikepark sind nicht mein Ding. Die meisten km sammle ich auch dem Weg zur Arbeit (ca 5000/jahr), dafür habe ich allerdings meine Schlammbeule, ein Stevens HT. 
Der Helius AC ist für: Transalp, Touren im Mittelgebirge, ruppige Trails in den Alpen oder auf La Palma. Dieses Jahr vielleicht in Ligurien. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich mein altes Specialized Enduro von 04 mit mehr Federweg aufrüsten, dann habe ich diesen wunderschönen Rahmen in der Nicolai Stock list gesehen und konnte nicht widerstehen. 

Teil 1 der Aufbau Doku - Überlegungen, Recherchen:

Gabel: Für das Speci habe ich eine Fox mit 140 mm ersteigert, die auch (knapp) an den Helius passen würde. Alternativ denke ich aber auch an die RS Sektor, Luft oder Coil ohne U-Turn (benutze ich eh nicht).
Dämpfer: Habe ich auch ursprünglich für das Speci ersteigert, einen Fox DHX Air. Ich versuche mal, wie er sich am Helius macht, ansonsten alternativ den Monarch.
Laufräder: Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow.
Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze: Syntace. Lenker mit 70 cm Breite, Vorbau 9 cm.
Schaltung, Antrieb: Weiß noch nicht, wahrscheinlich XT 10-fach.
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.4. oder Fat Albert. Tubeless? 
Bilder folgen.
Axel


----------



## Straight_One (3. März 2011)

Servus,

auch wenn ich schon deutlich weiter bin bei der Konfiguration meines Bikes und der Rahmen auch fast schon bestellt ist muss ich hier doch noch ein paar Fragen loswerden:

1. Welches Steuerrohr würdet ihr nach heutigem Stand für das AC empfehlen. 1 1/8 oder 1.5? Denn auch wenn mir der Gedanke bei dem 1.5er auf das gefräste Nicolai "N" zu verzichten ja doch irgendwie missfällt, werde ich das Gefühl nicht los hier für die Zukunft freier zu sein.

2. Hat einer von euch die Einbauhöhe der "Fox Racing Shox 32 TALAS 110-150 FIT RLC"? Ich suche seit über einer Stunde im ganzen Web und finde nix. Denn ich würde schon gerne auf der höchsten Position der Gabel wenn möglich das Gabel Referenzmaß von aktuell 527mm zzgl. 15mm Steuerlager erfüllen.

3. Gleiches Thema: Welches Steuerlager ist eurer Meinung nach am besten geeignet für diese tolle Bike. Preislich ist es nicht ganz so wichtig. Dachte bisher an ein Hope Steuerlager, aber bin mir hier bzgl. der Einpresstiefe nicht ganz sicher und es würde bei einem 1.5 generell wegfallen. Was noch alternativen wären, wäre das AngleSet von CaneCreek welches jedoch da innenliegend die Einbauhöhe der Gabel beeinflusst oder ein ChrisKing. Gerne könnt ihr mir auch Alternativen nennen.

4. Die letzte Entscheidung die noch aussteht ist ISCG Aufnahme anschweißen lassen gegen Aufpreis oder braucht man das nicht wirklich. Plane konkret keine Hammerschmidt mehr, aber wer weiß... Sollte man so etwas heute generell haben oder eher nicht?

Bin für jeden Beitrag dankbar und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar gute Tipps/Infos geben.


----------



## -psyc- (3. März 2011)

Hi,
1. Persönlich glaube ich nicht, dass man bei dem Einsatzbereich des AC den Unterschied in der Steifigkeit zwischen 1 1/8, konifiziert und 1.5 wirklich signifikant merkt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass 1 1/8 in nächster Zeit vom Markt verschwinden wird, aber das wird sich zeigen. Am ehesten wird konifiziert (tapered) Standard bei hochwertigen Bikes.
2. Ich habe auch schon das Web durchstöbert nach den Einbauhöhen von Fox Gabeln. Es hilft nur, in den Laden zu gehen und nachzumessen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass alle Standardgabeln mit max 15 cm FW passen sollten. Im Zweifel bei N direkt nachfragen. 
3. Es gibt nicht viel Auswahl im 1 1/8 Bereich. Gefunden habe ich Acros oder Reset. Schenkt sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel. Ich habe mich für den Acros entschieden. 
4. Brauchst du eine Kettenführung und bist bereit dafür auf das große Kettenblatt zu verzichten? Brauchst du die Hammerschmidt-Option? Wenn ja, dann ISCG, ansonsten ist sie überflüssig. 
Grüße
Axel


----------



## abbath (3. März 2011)

Tapered macht ja bei Gabeln mit (Monocoque) Plastik Krone und Schaft durchaus Sinn. 1.5 ginge aber genau so gut. Dürfte am AC aber eher selten verbaut werden, von daher eher was fürs RC und Argon - und da dann auch nur als Option.

Erst Gabel wählen, dann passendes Steuerrohr.


----------



## berkel (3. März 2011)

Straight_One schrieb:


> 2. Hat einer von euch die Einbauhöhe der "Fox Racing Shox 32 TALAS 110-150 FIT RLC"? Ich suche seit über einer Stunde im ganzen Web und finde nix.


http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm -> Product Specifications


----------



## Bacara (3. März 2011)

Gibts net des 1.5 Steuerrohr jetzt auch mit gefrästem N?


----------



## Straight_One (3. März 2011)

Leider nein so wie es aussieht. Deswegen wäre mir das 1 1/8 auch generell lieber.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)




----------



## Ronja (3. März 2011)

die Variante von Dreamdeep sieht am besten aus, finde ich.
@ Dreamdeep- welcher Steuersatz steckt da drin- ein wan shorty?


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2011)

dreamdeep hat m.W. einen AM rahmen mit 1.5 und canecreek angleset. 

scharfes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straight_One (3. März 2011)

Schick, dann scheinen die Bilder auf der Nicolai Seite und im Katalog wohl nicht mehr aktuell zu sein. Aber somit ist dass dann ja kein Kriterium mehr. 

Ist das dein AM dreamdeep? Und wenn ja welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut? Ist das das CaneCreek AngleSet?

Wäre klasse, denn mich interessieren immernoch Erfahrungen zu diesem Steuersatz und zwar nicht nur ob das mit der Verstellung des Winkels sauber funktioniert sondern auch in Bezug auf Haltbarkeit etc.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Yep, ist meins. Wie acid-driver schon gesagt hat, mit 1.5 und Angleset. Mehr Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie 

Das Angle Set ist super, würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen! Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und die Montage geht einwandfrei. Zur Haltbarkeit kann Dir noch keiner was sagen, das Angleset ist ja erst seit Oktober auf dem Markt. Ich habe da aber keinerlei bedenken, Cane Creek ist grundsätzlich ja sehr haltbar. Zudem sind die Lager nicht fest verpresst, können also leicht ausgetauscht werden.
Zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels sollte man wisssen, dass die obere Lagerschale dazu getauscht werden muss. Ist also keine Verstellung, die man je nach Bedarf hin und her switcht, sondern eher eine dauerhafte Anpassung.


----------



## Timmy35 (4. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels sollte man wisssen, dass die obere Lagerschale dazu getauscht werden muss. Ist also keine Verstellung, die man je nach Bedarf hin und her switcht, sondern eher eine dauerhafte Anpassung.
> 
> 
> 
> Bedeutet das, dass ich zur verstellung die obere lagerschale aus dem Rahmen schlagen muss, oder ist da noch ein extra teil, dass getauscht werden muss?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Für jede Einstellung gibt es eine separate obere Lagerschale (0°, 0,5°, 1°, 1,5°) wie auf dem unteren Bild ersichtlich. Zum ändern des Lenkwinkels muss die obere Lagerschale ausgeschlagen und die neue, mit der gewünschten Verstellung, wieder eingepresst werden. 
Das ist zwar problemlos mehrere male möglich, aber eben nicht dazu gedacht, um ständig je nach Bedarf den Lenkwinkel zu ändern.

Noch wichtig zu wissen: das ANgleset baut extrem flach. Deshalb ist der untere Teil vom Steuerrohr um 5mm länger, wenn man die Cane Creek Option bestellt. Ansonsten gibt es Kollisionsprobleme zwischen Gabel und Unterrohr. Ein nachrägliches nachrüsten ist nicht möglich.
Das gleiche gilt auch für andere Steuersätze mit integrierten Lagern.


----------



## frankweber (4. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Yep, ist meins. Wie acid-driver schon gesagt hat, mit 1.5 und Angleset. Mehr Bilder gibt es in meiner Galerie
> 
> Das Angle Set ist super, würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen! Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet und die Montage geht einwandfrei. Zur Haltbarkeit kann Dir noch keiner was sagen, das Angleset ist ja erst seit Oktober auf dem Markt. Ich habe da aber keinerlei bedenken, Cane Creek ist grundsätzlich ja sehr haltbar. Zudem sind die Lager nicht fest verpresst, können also leicht ausgetauscht werden.
> Zur Verstellung des Lenkwinkels sollte man wisssen, dass die obere Lagerschale dazu getauscht werden muss. Ist also keine Verstellung, die man je nach Bedarf hin und her switcht, sondern eher eine dauerhafte Anpassung.


 

Das ist sehr schön !!top


----------



## rigger (4. März 2011)




----------



## Straight_One (4. März 2011)

@dreamdeep: Kannst du mir wohl mal schreiben wieviel du für die gesamte Option inkl. 1.5 Steuerrohr und AngleSet bezahlt hast? Denn für den Steuersatz finde ich so spontan keinen Preis auf der Seite von Nicolai.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

So genau hab ich die Preise nicht mehr im Kopf, frag am besten mal direkt bei N an.


----------



## Straight_One (9. März 2011)

Also ich hab die Preise mal angefragt und das ganze würde bei Kauf über Nicolai halt die üblichen 120 für das 1.5 Steuerrohr kosten und 200 für das Cane Creek AngleSet. 

Werde jetzt nach dem Beitrag von dreamdeep das wohl auch so konfigurieren, weil man damit einfach in Zukunft flexibler ist. Nicht nur im Bezug auf den Wechsel der Federgabel sondern hierbei sogar auch mit dem Winkel der Gabel. Ob man das braucht mal sehen aber besser es jetzt zu haben als es später zu vermissen denk ich mir.

Eine Entscheidung beschäftigt mich noch die letzten Tage und zwar geht es um die Auswahl der verstellbaren Sattelstütze. Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Joplin 4 verbauen, weil die optisch sehr gut ins Gesamtbild passt, aber nach vielem stöbern und lesen hier im Forum scheint die breite Masse ja eher die Reverb zu favoriseren.

Gegen die Reverb habe ich grundsätzlich auch nichts, aber dieser silberne Ring sieht einfach nicht gut aus.
Hat da vllt. jemand ein paar Infos ob sich sowas gut nachträglich in gold eloxieren lässt und wo man sowas zu welchem Preis machen lässt.

Oder würdet ihr sogar eher sagen die Joplin 4 ist eigentlich gleichwertig oder sogar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straight_One (23. März 2011)

Also die Vorbereitungen sind abgeschlossen und das Bike ist nun endlich bestellt ich möchte mich hier erneut für die Hilfe in diesem Post bedanken. 

Für alle die es interessiert hier nun noch die Liste des endgültigen Aufbaus inkl. aktuellen Preisen. Sollte jemand doch noch in letzter Sekunde quasi eine Anregung haben immer gerne her damit, denn immerhin wird es bis zur Lieferung des Rahmens wohl noch etwa bis Mai/Juni dauern. 

Bilder und genaues Gewicht folgen sobald es dann montiert ist. Kann es kaum erwarten. 





Hinzu kommen noch Details wie: 

1.5 Steuerrohr 
Anbauteile gold eloxiert
12mm Steckachse
Zugverlegung für Remotekabel am Oberrohr


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2011)

Sieht doch spitze aus die Liste 

Ein paar Anmerkung habe ich allerdings noch:

- Umwerfer braucht es einen Down-Swing, kein E-Type
- bist Du dir mit dem Scandium XC Riser sicher? Ich würde den nicht für was anderes als CC nehmen wollen.
- bei 1.5 in Verbindung mit dem Angleset ist es wichtig, breite Spacer zu verwenden, sonst wirkt das wie ein Flaschenhals. Auch wenn ich Syntace sonst nicht mag, aber die H.A.T. Spacer passen recht gut:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=216


----------



## Straight_One (23. März 2011)

Danke für das Feedback.

Bei dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch am meisten bedenken, war eigentlich die Empfehlung meines Bikebauers quasi. Und obwohl es keine wirklich schlechten Kommentare zu den E-Types hier im Forum zu finden gab hatte ich da auch ein schlechtes Gefühl.

Der Scandium XC Riser hat mir halt bei der großen Auswahl aktuell am besten gefallen. Moderater Rise, 710mm Breite,schwarz, schlichte Optik und nicht zu schwer. Hatte auch an den Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Carbon 15mm OS gedacht, aber Carbon und 680mm sind denke ich nicht ganz meins. Welche konkrete Alternative gibts deiner Meinung nach denn zu meiner Auswahl und welche Bedenken hättest du?

Die Spacer werden wohl sicher etwas schlank wirken, aber leider habe ich keine 1.5 Spacer für den 1 1/8 Gabelschaft gefunden die gold gewesen wären und das hätte ich schon ganz gerne. Somit hoffe ich einfach mal den "Flaschenhals" hier ertragen zu können.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. März 2011)

Straight_One schrieb:


> Bei dem Umwerfer hatte ich auch am meisten bedenken, war eigentlich die Empfehlung meines Bikebauers quasi. Und obwohl es keine wirklich schlechten Kommentare zu den E-Types hier im Forum zu finden gab hatte ich da auch ein schlechtes GefÃ¼hl.


Es geht dabei nicht grundsÃ¤tzlich um E-Type Umwerfer (wobei ich davon auch nichts halte), sonder um die KompatibilitÃ¤t mit dem Helius. Der Umwerfer muss in der HÃ¶he so positioniert werden, dass bei maximal eingefederten Hinterbau (Kollisionstest!), der KÃ¤fig nicht auf die Kettenstrebe schlÃ¤gt. 




> Der Scandium XC Riser hat mir halt bei der groÃen Auswahl aktuell am besten gefallen....
> Welche konkrete Alternative gibts deiner Meinung nach denn zu meiner Auswahl und welche Bedenken hÃ¤ttest du?


Bedenken habe ich bezÃ¼glich der StabilitÃ¤t. Ein Scandium Lenker einer Leichtbaumarke der fÃ¼r XC ausgelegt ist, wÃ¤re nicht unbedingt ein Teil, welchem ich bei sachgemÃ¤Ãen Einsatz des ACs, meine Sicherheit anvertrauen wÃ¼rde. 

Alternativen gibt es viele. An mein AC kommt der neue Easton Haven, 71cm, 170g, stabil, 110â¬. Ist halt erst Ende Mai wieder lieferbar, aber Dein Rahmen braucht ja auch noch:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/mountain/products/bars/all-mountain/haven-carbon

Oder halt die Aluvariante, ist dann mit 70â¬ auch gÃ¼nstiger:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-us/mountain/products/bars/all-mountain/haven-334
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=63248

Oder ein Race Face Atlas AM:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50606

... und es gibt noch so viele andere gute und bewÃ¤hrte Lenker, da wÃ¼rde ich mir den KCNC Scandium nicht antun.




> Die Spacer werden wohl sicher etwas schlank wirken, aber leider habe ich keine 1.5 Spacer fÃ¼r den 1 1/8 Gabelschaft gefunden die gold gewesen wÃ¤ren und das hÃ¤tte ich schon ganz gerne. Somit hoffe ich einfach mal den "Flaschenhals" hier ertragen zu kÃ¶nnen.


Ich mÃ¶chte Dir da nicht reinreden, bin mir aber sicher, das sieht optisch katastrophal aus. Farbige Spacer sind schon bei einem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr keine SchÃ¶nheit und dann noch im Verbund mit den Angleset und 1.5. - verschandel das schÃ¶ne Bike nicht so 
Ich wÃ¼rde die Spacer so wÃ¤hlen, dass sie nicht auffÃ¤llig sind, auf jeden Fall schwarz und wenn es geht, eben eine breitere AusfÃ¼hrung - meine Meinung.

EDIT: sehe gerade, du mÃ¶chtest auch einen goldenen Vorbau verbauen. Das relativiert die Sache mit den Spacern etwas. Mir wÃ¤re es aber in Verbindung mit den vielen anderen goldenen parts, doch etwas zuviel. Die goldenen ZÃ¼ge wÃ¼rde ich auch nochmal Ã¼berdenken. Aber das ist letzten Endes Geschmackssache.


----------



## Straight_One (23. März 2011)

Hmm hätte zwar eigentlich gedacht, dass das bzgl. der Montage am AC passen sollte aber ich werde das nochmal klären und notfalls direkt anfragen. Aber grundsätzlich ist mir denke ich eine klassische Klemme doch fast lieber.

Der Lenker ist sehr schick, ich glaube der könnte es bei mir auch wohl noch werden. Würde mich aber spontan für die Alu-Ausführung entscheiden, weniger wegen dem Preis, aber Carbon mag ich nicht so recht. 

Naja das mit den Spacern ist ja auch nix was man nicht mit wenig Geld und Aufwand auch mal schnell ändern könnte. Optischer Grundgedanke war mal goldener Steuersatz, goldene Spacer und schwarzer Vorbau mit goldener Frontplatte. Da es nun das AngleSet wird und ich für den zweifarbigen Vorbau hätte zwei Vorbauten (gold und schwarz) kaufen müssen um jeweils eines der Teile zu verwenden kommts es vorläufig mal so. 

Goldene Züge werden das auch nicht (war mal in Planung, aber wäre zu viel), werden schlichte schwarze Shimano XTR Züge, lediglich die Endhülsen und Endkappen sind von Jagwire und gold eloxiert.


----------



## Pulmoll (5. April 2011)

Ist auf dem Bild eine 3Fach Kurbel montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Pulmoll schrieb:


> Ist auf dem Bild eine 3Fach Kurbel montiert?



Nein, ist eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash.


----------



## Pulmoll (5. April 2011)

Ja, jetzt bin ich auch wach 

Habe im text nur was von 42er Ritzel gelesen und dachte... recht  klein dafür


----------



## Ronja (6. April 2011)

Hi, welches Maß benötigt denn die Sattelklemme?

Danke!


----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2011)

34,9


----------



## frankweber (6. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, ist eine 2-Fach Kurbel mit Bash.


 

 Könnte auch so aussehen


----------



## rigger (6. April 2011)

Die sieht ja mal geil aus...


----------



## p.2-max (6. April 2011)

aber mal mega geil!!!


----------



## Ronja (6. April 2011)

nee, häßlich, ich hätte gern noch nen Canyonbash für die alte XTR


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Könnte auch so aussehen



geil


----------



## Bacara (6. April 2011)

Eigentlich mag ich die neue XTR nicht wirklich, aber so gefällt sie mir tatsächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2011)

Ja, absolut traumhaft die Kombi


----------

